# EBT Pup Daisy



## EBT (Aug 27, 2010)

My new pup Daisy, settling in well and loving her big bro Cav.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Awww - cuteness overload 
I love her markings - very pretty.
They both look gorgeous


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

oh. my. god. she is freaking gorgeous!!!! Both are! Oooh lucky you, very very sweet dogs :thumbup:


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

AWWWW how cute :thumbup:


----------



## hobo99 (Aug 18, 2008)

Daisy looks sooooo adorable , :001_wub: and her big brother is a very handsome lad .:yesnod:


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

She is beautiful!!! I *LOVE *EBT's.

Her big brother is also lovely


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

She is gawgeous.. And how mad.. I have never seen a tan one with white.. Before.. xx


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2011)

Aw I love her colour and markings, She really is pretty. Your white boy is gorgeous too


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

omg...omg..  :lol: :lol:

give her to me please!!!!!!!! even if its just for one big bullie cuddle....i am green with envy....she is such a little beauty..she is exactly the colour we want next...:thumbup:

juliex


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

paddyjulie said:


> omg...omg..  :lol: :lol:
> 
> give her to me please!!!!!!!! even if its just for one big bullie cuddle....i am green with envy....she is such a little beauty..she is exactly the colour we want next...:thumbup:
> 
> juliex


oooo Ju.. is it just what you need..lol eye candy.. and honestly I have never seen a tan one before.. Are they rare..


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> oooo Ju.. is it just what you need..lol eye candy.. and honestly I have never seen a tan one before.. Are they rare..


oh i would so love another...just don't think Mave would cope with her being ill of and on all the time...its a red and white bull terrier...not rare but the don't half get snapped up quick...

she is a real cutie isn't she :thumbup:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

paddyjulie said:


> oh i would so love another...just don't think Mave would cope with her being ill of and on all the time...its a red and white bull terrier...not rare but the don't half get snapped up quick...
> 
> she is a real cutie isn't she :thumbup:


Red I thougth it was tan.. And honestly I have seen tri colour and white and brindle and black and white .. but never that colour and I am not surprised they get snapped up.. its an absolutely stunning colour.. 

Get one Ju.. might cheer Mav up..


----------



## EBT (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks for all the comments. She is a little stunner, we were after a coloured one and she came up just before xmas. When we got Cav he livened my 6 yr old up but now he's too hyper so we got Daisy for him. She's his xmas present and they love playing, even if he is a bit rough sometimes


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

EBT said:


> Thanks for all the comments. She is a little stunner, we were after a coloured one and she came up just before xmas. When we got Cav he livened my 6 yr old up but now he's too hyper so we got Daisy for him. She's his xmas present and they love playing, even if he is a bit rough sometimes


What a fantastic xmas present for your dog..  I bet she soon is ruling the roost..


----------



## EBT (Aug 27, 2010)

She bosses the other two around already. Picked a right little madam:thumbup:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Omg I think Im in love:001_wub:, I am so jelous too, wish I was allowed an EBT, mean oh .


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> Omg I think Im in love:001_wub:, I am so jelous too, wish I was allowed an EBT, mean oh .


 Maybe you could sneak one of them in as well.. :lol:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> Maybe you could sneak one of them in as well.. :lol:


Hmmmmm would he notice a tiddly little bully pup ... nahhhh I could get away with that, EBT exactly how attached are you to her? can I have her please.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2011)

One of the most adorable pups I've ever seen, this is making me broody for an EBT :lol:


----------



## Nina_82 (Sep 26, 2010)

Ohhhh so adorable! 

My most favourite breed of dogs ever!

My mum's darling EBT sadly is at rainbow bridge now :sad:


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

ooh my!!!!!! i have just fallin in love!!!! she is delicious lol im jelous


----------



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)

They are both stunning, lovely pics  x


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

She is a little stunner :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:
I love her markings


----------

